
Ask HN: What tools do YC co's use to create beautiful landing pages quickly? - capocannoniere
Most YC companies tend to have beautifully polished landing pages by demo day [1]<p>What are some useful templates&#x2F;libraries to build similarly polished landing pages (i.e. significantly better than hacking together a quick Twitter Bootstrap page) in a relatively short amount of time with limited resources?<p>[1] Look at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycombinator.com&#x2F;companies&#x2F; for some examples
======
rman666
I second this question!

